# wild camping spots North Yorkshire Dales or Moors



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, does anyone know if there are any spots on the North Yorkshire Dales or Moors to stay overnight as we would like to tour round this area this Easter going Saturday till Monday, are there plenty of pull ins to spend the night or should we think of going somewhere else, DESPERATE. thanks 
Anne &Tony


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *annetony*. You may find all the information you require right >> HERE << :wink:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi johnsandywhite,
thanks for the link it has been really helpfull, now we can enjoy our few days away, thanks again
annetony


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

On the A169 just north of Sleights(Aidensfield in Heartbeat)towards the A171 on the right hand side is a huge tarmacted area with stunning views over to Whitby.No-one bothers you.


----------

